# Got THREE bettas today!



## Leanne Dynneson (Jul 15, 2009)

I always try to find the most pathetic and sickly bettas that no one else will choose---I wasn't set up for more than 3 bettas today, but I saw a 4th one that was doing poorly and dull-colored (I was tempted to pour him out of his tiny container and into one of the "real" fish tanks so maybe he'd recover & someone would buy him, but there were too many workers milling around. Dangit!). I haven't gotten to name any of them yet....So here's one of the males---I put him in a 3-gallon 360 AquaView but without the bubbler and the LED lights: 








Not sure if those are blood streaks or coloring on his tail, so I put a Fungus Clear fizz tablet in the water (Nitrofurazone). 

The other 2 are small/young, a male and female I have in a 10-gallon w/a divider (thank you DIY article!!!). The male's fins are a little ragged, so added a fizz tablet to the water, and the female looks like she has gill mites or flukes as well as fish lice, so I added a Parasite Clear fizz tab also (Metronidazole, praziquantel, diflubenzuron, acriflavine). In the first picture, the female actually does have a white dot on her butt that you can see here:








Another one of the female--here you can kind of see her gills w/parasites: 










Female staring at her roommate!








A couple of the male---hopefully the nitrofurazone will clear up his ragged fins and what appears to be blood spots (but could be coloring?). 


















Does anyone else out there run a "rescue hospital" for these guys like I seem to be doing?:BIGnervous: I always check that area by the sink at WalMart---that's where they put the youngest and sickliest fish. I have a love/hate relationship with WalMart.


----------



## Leanne Dynneson (Jul 15, 2009)

P.S. Please let me know if there is anything I'm missing or not seeing with these guys---or if you know of any better meds?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww... poor fishys. They're awfully cute tho. 

I do tend to go for the scraggly ones sometimes. I have one in a hospital tank that had virtually no fins to speak of. I knew no-one would buy him so here he is sitting next to me in the kitchen. He's got almost all of his fins back and he's a beauty. I'll be posting before and after pics. in a week or so.

My first concern with your fish sharing a tank is your suspicion that the female has parasites. Wouldn't that infect the whole tank? Maybe I missed something in your post but I would def. not have them in the same tank water.

For your little guy with the ragged fins, I would try keeping him warm and adding some aquarium salt to his water. Keep the water super clean and if he has nothing else wrong, his fins should start to come back without meds.

Good luck. Thanks for giving them a chance.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

the first one looks just like my cosmo did!


----------



## Leanne Dynneson (Jul 15, 2009)

Is Cosmo your avatar? If so, this guy is going to be gorgeous! 
Romad, thanks for your reply and advice---I am going to add salt right now, and yes the girl with the parasites is in the tank with a divider, but I added Parasite Clear to the whole tank? Now sure if they are parasites even, but from photos and descriptions I've looked at, it seems likely. Will keep posted!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good for you!! I'm glad you have the guts to save these guys. It'd be so stressful for me to adopt sickly bettas..I'd worry all the time! They look cute though! I'm sure they'll live happier healthier lives with you!

By the way, if I didn't live in a dorm, I'd definitely have a bazillion bettas!


----------



## Leanne Dynneson (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey, you're right---it is slightly stressful!! But hopefully all will work out...I keep seeing more and more fish that need help....ahhhhhh!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope they all make it. Keep us posted.

Crossing fingers for you.....


----------

